# what makes the Vatican diplomatic relations so "irrejectable" ?



## Ken S. (Apr 20, 2006)

Why it seems that it's no good for a nation or authority to say NO to developing diplomatic relations with the Vatican?

Why is the Vatican diplomacy so irrejectable? What's the logic going inside all the kings of world's minds? Why the little Vatican so authoritative?

I just don't get it! Even China communist party can't easily say no to Sino-Vatican relation.

I mean, in term of politics and economy, why the kings of the world can't just reject Vatican?

It's a good question to think of, hope you would leave some comments and help with me.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 20, 2006)

Does the devil have a vested interest in setting up an institution such as Rome as the "official world representative" of Christianity?

Just about every civil government on earth is infested with men (and women) who seek out positions therein in order to exercise power over others, and advance their own interests. Most people in any modern state are pragmatists first, and idealists (of any sort) last. Power and pragmatism make men easy pawns of the devil.

Psalm 2 speaks of the "kings of the earth" who take counsel together against the Lord, and against his Christ. The Vatican is led not by a minster of God, but by a "king of the earth." What is more natural than that he sould seek alliances with all the other pragmatists and power-hungry demagogues of this planet?


----------

